# Meguiars Stockist Northern Ireland



## meguiarsni (Jul 29, 2008)

deleted


----------



## andybl (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome.

But you need to be a supporter or authorised DW retailer to start advertising your business .

Pm the Mods first Mate and read the rules .

Andybl


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds good to me, nice to get a local stockist of meguiars stuff. Not sure how the admins would take it as there are paying traders on the site who pay to advertise their shops, etc. Just a word of warning 

Clarke


----------



## meguiarsni (Jul 29, 2008)

I've tried to 
pm "Whizzer" but wouldn't let me. new to this.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

you need 10 posts to pm


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Yeah you will get in the poop. I think you have to pay to advertise.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Derek, are you guys due to be involved in this? - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=78551


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

street racer in bangor does all the megs range i thought?


----------



## meguiarsni (Jul 29, 2008)

No we are not involved in this. Our next show in that area will be the Causeway Coast mini show on the last Sunday of August at the Dunluce Centre Portrush.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

meguiarsni said:


> No we are not involved in this. Our next show in that area will be the Causeway Coast mini show on the last Sunday of August at the Dunluce Centre Portrush.


i'll be at that one


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

*Duragloss Stockist in N. Ireland*

Where can I get Duragloss in NI (902) and avoid the horrendous P&P charges?


----------



## daffyduck (Apr 6, 2009)

Yea everytime I try to order from a valeting website the p+p charges are terrible. Not that Im complaining as a gallon of apc would be pretty heavy.

Im just wondering if there are any sites that do cheap delivery to northern ireland. Im even put my order up to £200 and still no free delivery.


----------

